# ficar melhor



## esila10070

Hello everybody!

I am a Portuguese beginner and I need some help. Is this phrase correct?

Quando chegaram a casa, vao ficar melhor.
When I'll be at home, I will feel better

Especially the second part, because I don't understand very well when I have to use "ficar" and when "sentir-se". 

Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

esila10070 said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I am a Portuguese beginner and I need some help. Is this phrase correct?
> 
> Quando chegaram a casa, vao ficar melhor.
> When I'll be at home, I will feel better
> 
> Especially the second part, because I don't understand very well when I have to use "ficar" and when "sentir-se".
> 
> Thanks!



Benvenuta Esila, 

Quando chegarem em casa, vão ficar melhor.
When they arrive home, they'll be/feel better.

We use ficar as a curinga/_joker_ verb (yeah, I know you Italians have a syncope with this word:ficar ), it can almost replace everything. In this context it replaces to feel better.


----------



## esila10070

So is it correct? (yes sorry for the accent and the translation...).

Because my book says "...sentir-se melhor". Is there any difference?

Thanks Vanda, I think I'm gonna ask you a lot of help, it's so hard to study a language by yourself...


----------



## Vanda

No difference here, _ficar melhor_ can replace _sentir-se melhor_. As I've said ficar can change meaning according to the context. Literally it is _to stay, remain_, etc., well the list is big. Have a look here:.  type ficar.


----------



## bhagavan dasa

In Brazil, we say as Vanda suggested, but in Portugal - and in Brazil according on NGB - it would be "Quando chegarem à casa" if it's a house which is not yours.

If it's your home sweet home, you don't use the article, so: "Quando chegarem a casa".


----------



## MOC

Eu digo sempre "quando chegarem a casa". "Quando chegarem à casa" soa-me a indicação turística: "Vão sempre a direito até ao fundo da rua, quando chegarem à casa amarela virem à direita".


----------



## bhagavan dasa

Sim, uma indicação turística nunca vai indicar a casa da pessoa, a não ser em uma situação muito bizarra do tipo: Uma pessoa é famosa e mora em uma casa famosa e é atropelada e perde a memória, então o motorista que a atropelou foge. A pessoa famosa, então, pergunta a alguém onde ela mora e - ao invés de ligar para uma ambulância - essa pessoa, que por acaso é um guia turístico, começa a dar instruções para a pessoa chegar a sua própria casa.


----------



## uchi.m

bhagavan dasa said:


> Sim, uma indicação turística nunca vai indicar a casa da pessoa, a não ser em uma situação muito bizarra do tipo: Uma pessoa é famosa e mora em uma casa famosa e é atropelada e perde a memória, então o motorista que a atropelou foge. A pessoa famosa, então, pergunta a alguém onde ela mora e - ao invés de ligar para uma ambulância - essa pessoa, que por acaso é um guia turístico, começa a dar instruções para a pessoa chegar a sua própria casa.



Ô bhagavan dasa... você não é roteirista de cinema, não?


----------



## bhagavan dasa

I'll think about it!


----------



## jazyk

> In Brazil, we say as Vanda suggested, but in Portugal - and in Brazil according on NGB - it would be "Quando chegarem à casa" if it's a house which is not yours.


Quando chegarem a casa. Não há crase quando se trata da casa da própria pessoas, porque não há a junção da preposição a mais o artigo a. Aí só há a preposição. Além do mais, dizemos Estou em casa quando nos referimos à própria casa, e não Estou na casa, não é? Isso prova que não há crase.


----------



## bhagavan dasa

> Quando chegarem a casa. Não há crase quando se trata da casa da própria pessoas, porque não há a junção da preposição a mais o artigo a. Aí só há a preposição. Além do mais, dizemos Estou em casa quando nos referimos à própria casa, e não Estou na casa, não é? Isso prova que não há crase.


 
Exactly


----------



## yabadabadoo

Olá a todos!
Não estou entendendo pq vocês estão discutindo se é A com ou sem crase. Afinal, normalmente usa-se: quando chegar EM casa, no contexto em questão.
Ou nos outros estados se fala diferente?


----------



## Outsider

No estado de Portugal, sim. 
Bem-vinda ao fórum.


----------



## maralto

Em Portugal, diz-se: quando chegarem *a* casa... (à casa que lhes *pertence* e não à de alguém, nesse caso, dir-se-ia: quando chegarem *à* casa do João...»

O verbo ficar, para além de outros sentidos, tem uma ideia de transformação de um estado para outro ...


----------



## Outsider

Pode-se dizer "quando chegarem à casa", mas só se se estiver a pensar em alguma casa bem definida.


----------



## maralto

exactamente, Outsider...«à casa do João», por exemplo...


----------



## Outsider

Ou "à casa" da montanha para onde estamos todos a ir.


----------



## maralto

Pois...ou à casa do MOnte dos Vendavais...neste, _caso_, diríamos *ao* Monte dos Vendavais...


----------



## yabadabadoo

Na verdade, a minha pergunta era dirigida aqueles que falam português brasileiro.
No Brasil se usa:
Quando eu chegar EM casa (minha casa), te telefono; e
Falta muito para chegarmos NA casa do Outsider?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, Yabadabadoo, certo ou errado, esse é o jeito que muuuuita gente fala por aqui!


----------

